# NBD: Ibanez fanned fret



## EclecticFinn (Oct 19, 2015)

Heya,

This is my first new bass in many years. For my birthday my wife got me a new Ibanez SRFF806. It looks amazing and I've wanted a fanned fret bass for a while now.

Unfortunately due to a recently broken elbow I can't tell you how well it plays or sounds. Hopefully in a couple of weeks.

In the meantime here are a couple of pics, Xray of elbow included. Pictures from phone, not the best quality.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 19, 2015)

The most bittersweet NBD ever. I think the FF basses look way better than the guitars 



And Holy sh!t that's a cool x ray!


----------



## Randy (Oct 19, 2015)

That's one metal (pun intended) X-ray.


----------



## Low Baller (Oct 19, 2015)

Dude that is very bitter sweet and don't worry you can send that beauty over to me and I can tell you how it plays. HNB and hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Oct 19, 2015)

thats some real sadistic ....


----------



## Baelzebeard (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm sure you'll love the bass. I have the fiver, and it's great.

And gee man you broke the hell out of your arm. Hope you have a great recovery.


----------



## elkinz (Oct 19, 2015)

I love my fan fret 6 ibby! They kick ass man, absolutely killer basses and amazing build quality.


----------



## saminator (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh man, I've been eyeing the SRFF805 for a while now... have major GAS for that thing.

Sorry about your elbow, dude. Get it the .... better soon!


----------



## Sparkplug (Oct 20, 2015)

looking forward to read you opinion on this one.

What's up with the bridge piece of the lowest string? is it longer than the body/over the edge?


----------



## EclecticFinn (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Getting old and hanging Halloween decorations from the garage isn't as safe as it used to be 

In regards to the bridge for the low string. It does indeed go just a bit past the body. It actually has a little groove cut out of the body to fit that bridge piece. I guess they wanted to take advantage of every millimeter. It was odd when I noticed it too


----------



## Bloodshredder (Oct 20, 2015)

Incredible instrument. I will be doing more Bass stuff in the future, so I'm on the lookout.. And those F basses really interest me.
Glad to see the FF love for bass guitars! I hope there will be more like this one and that manufacturers are brave enough to bring on more like these.


----------



## thegut (Oct 20, 2015)

Very nice!! I'm been kicking around buying the exact same bass. Money is tight right now but everytime I see it I start trying to figure out a diet that involves just eating on Wednesday. That bass looks like it is worth it.


----------



## iron blast (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice man happy new bass day. What tuning and string gauges are you planning on going with on her?


----------



## Harry (Oct 21, 2015)

Dang, xray pic is brutal  Interested to hear what you think about it when you finally get to play it.



saminator said:


> Oh man, I've been eyeing the SRFF805 for a while now... have major GAS for that thing.
> 
> Sorry about your elbow, dude. Get it the .... better soon!



I've clocked up quite a few hours on the FF805 and they're really awesome.
I've come to really prefer it over the 5 string BTB basses in terms of how it feels, sounds and plays.


----------



## neotronic (Oct 21, 2015)

I wish you get well soon. 

Lovely bass btw.


----------



## JEngelking (Oct 21, 2015)

Hoping you a speedy recovery! HNBD nonetheless, she's gorgeous! Love the finish on these.


----------



## soylentgreene (Oct 22, 2015)

Hope you heal up fast. That thing looks awesome\m/


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 23, 2015)

If this thing plays half as good as the 5 string version I've played, you probably won't be buying any more basses after this one.


----------



## Ruins (Oct 26, 2015)

canuck brian said:


> If this thing plays half as good as the 5 string version I've played, you probably won't be buying any more basses after this one.



my thoughts exactly!
( I got the 5 string at first and loved it instantly untill found out that there is also the 6 string version of it, and now waiting until it finally arrives)


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck brian said:


> If this thing plays half as good as the 5 string version I've played, you probably won't be buying any more basses after this one.



where did play the 5 string FF?


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 9, 2015)

Sepultorture said:


> where did play the 5 string FF?



L+M has two. I'm seroiusly debating snapping one of them up though.


----------



## saminator (Nov 9, 2015)

Currently awaiting my 5 string to arrive in the mail. Can't ....ing wait...


----------



## elkinz (Nov 9, 2015)

saminator said:


> Currently awaiting my 5 string to arrive in the mail. Can't ....ing wait...



you wont regret it  one of the best sounding ibby basses iv ever played! 

if it had nordstrand pickups I would collapse with happiness  I was gonna swap my pups for those but the routing is SO different


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 10, 2015)

elkinz said:


> you wont regret it  one of the best sounding ibby basses iv ever played!
> 
> if it had nordstrand pickups I would collapse with happiness  I was gonna swap my pups for those but the routing is SO different



You're in luck - you can talk to Nordstrand and they'll do a set of pickups that would fit this perfectly and they most likely will not break the bank.


----------



## elkinz (Nov 10, 2015)

canuck brian said:


> You're in luck - you can talk to Nordstrand and they'll do a set of pickups that would fit this perfectly and they most likely will not break the bank.



youre kidding! I had no idea they did custom orders like that!! I might just email them


----------



## Bekanor (Nov 16, 2015)

Happy NBD!

It's extremely weird typing that instead of "NGD". 

I'll need to get used to it because I bought the FF805 today and it's arriving tomorrow. ^_^


----------

